# Weekend in Chicago.



## Kwirk (Jun 30, 2011)

Been here enough times to see a lot of it so I didn't take too many pictures. That and I was pretty strapped for time. Rented a 10-22mm ultra wide angle lens for this trip. 10mm (16mm on a FF) is unreal to work with. I've pretty much been using my 50mm or 28-70mm for the last 6 months so going from that to 10mm quite a change.

Still haven't taken a tour of the Willis Tower yet. The top would have been killer with this lens too. ;[

Bird picture was taken with my 28-70mm 2.8L at 70mm. Just wanted to see how fast the USM could catch it, haha. Just got it recently and haven't really had the chance to use it in a situation like that.


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 28, 2011)

nice photos! i like the first one the best. is that lens good for low light situations?


----------



## Kwirk (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks! 

As for low light conditions, no. It's maximum aperture is f/3.5 @10mm. Although you'll be able to handhold this lens at really slow shutter speeds and still be able to avoid too much camera shake. I remember shooting some shots at 1/15s and getting pretty good results.

If you want a wide angle lens that will work well in low light, check out the Tokina 11-24 f/2.8.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Sep 28, 2011)

I agree, the first shot is quite easily my favorite.


----------



## Kwirk (Oct 1, 2011)

Kwirk said:


> If you want a wide angle lens that will work well in low light, check out the Tokina 11-24 f/2.8.


Edit; 11-16


----------

